# Speedport W 501V und FTP Server Filezilla



## wolfo (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo Community ich habe folgende Umgebung:

Router Speedport W501 V und Filezilla Server. WinXP mit SP2 

Ich möchte einen FTP Dienst auf meinem Rechner laufen lassen. Jetzt hab ich noch folgende Probleme. Ich habe bis jetzt immer den Fehler 425 Can't open data connection. Nach einem bisschen Googeln habe ich herausgefunden das dies wohl am passiven Modus liegt. Was bedeutet das man auf dem Router einen Bereich z.B 5000-5100 an den lokalen Rechner weiterleitet. Leider kann ich auf meinem Speedport so einen großen Bereich nicht anlegen. Desweiteren wollte ich noch wissen ob man unter den passive Modus Settings überhaupt eine externe IP eintragen muss oder geht evtl. auch dyndns oder reicht es wenn es auf default steht. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Andreas Späth (11. Juni 2007)

Leite Port 20 & 21 weiter, das sollte in der Regel schon reichen.
Wenn nicht stell den FTP Server auf die externe IP bzw Hostname (von DynDNS) ein, dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## wolfo (11. Juni 2007)

Könntest du mal testen? 

daisendorf.dyndns.org

Username: testuser
Passwort: testuser

Hab jetzt unter passiv mein dyndns Account drin und am Router die 2 Ports eingetragen.

Thx


----------



## TheNBP (13. Juni 2007)

Du musst am Filezilla Server "Use Custom Port Range" aktivieren, einen Port Range Deiner Wahl dort eintragen, und diesen gewählten Port Range dann auch am Router weiterleiten (Port 21 natürlich ebenfalls).

Deine DynDNS Adresse gehört in das Feld "Use the following IP"

Port 20 weiterzuleiten bringt serverseitig übrigends nichts... allerdings kann durch eine Port 20 Freischaltung auf Seite des Clients nun auch im Aktiv Modus auf FTP Server zugegriffen werden.


----------



## wolfo (14. Juni 2007)

Hey also ich habe folgendes gemacht. Meine Dyndns Adresse steht im Feld *Retrieve external IP Address from*

Wenn ich jetzt unter Use custom Port Range einen Bereich eintrage z.B 5000 - 5100 und diesen auch auf dem Router freigebe. Kommt die Meldung 421 Can´t create Socket.

Lasse ich die Port Range weg funktioniert der FTP Dienst

Es ist zwar toll das es geht, aber es sollte ja auch so gehen wie beschrieben. 

Hat jemand Rat? 

Danke


----------



## TheNBP (14. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht ein Konflikt mit einem anderen Dienst der im Portbereich 5000 bis 5100 arbeitet.

Du könntest mal einen anderen Bereich ausprobieren ... z.b 60000 bis 60010


----------

